# how much food by law are you allowed to store?



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone has ever heard that we are only allowed by law to only store 2 weeks worth of food. My mother in law told me back in the old days they would bury their food so the government wouldn't confiscate it. Was this only venison that they couldn't keep or everything?

Thanks!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

hardworkingwoman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has ever heard that we are only allowed by law to only store 2 weeks worth of food. My mother in law told me back in the old days they would bury their food so the government wouldn't confiscate it. Was this only venison that they couldn't keep or everything?
> 
> Thanks!


Most likely just wild game. PA law is you can have twice the legal daily take after the first day. So for instance the limit on pheasent is 2 a day. So after hunting the second day; you could have a max of 4. Same with fish. Deer however are to be consumed within 6 months. Tho things like this are largly unenforced...It's more to prove poaching.

People would likely have way more than that even if they weren't a "prepper". I mean 20 lbs of potatoes would put you over the top.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

The government *recommends* that you have 2 weeks of food and water on hand but as far as I know there is no limit to how much food you can stockpile right now. There are limits to stockpiling during times of war but I don't believe any such limit exists right now.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

There is no law against storing food, however, they can change laws any time "they" want. Store as much as you reasonably can and keep quiet about it. 

There have been different times, usually during war, that food was rationed. That is probably what your mother was referring to. Sometimes people had to declare what they already had on hand and that was deducted from their ration. I would never declare to anybody what I have. None of their business.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

kirkmcquest said:


> deleted insult was here .


That is a shockingly kind statment. :cowboy:


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I believe the state of Hawaii has a law that you can't have more than 2 weeks worth of food on hand. I don't know about any other states.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Idiot lawmakers pass idiot laws all the time. 

While I may consider them as suggestions, I don't consider myself bound by them at all.

For example, the road going out of our valley goes thru 6 miles of woods with no houses or driveways coming off of it. The posted speed is 30mph.....a completely ridiculous speed that nobody, including myself, follows. I generally do 50-60, unless entering a curved section, where I will slow to 30-40, to take the curve.....or I may slow to 15-20 for the whole thing in the winter when it's snow covered. I know the road, I know what I can safely drive it at. Could I hit a deer at 60 ( or 30 )and crash ? sure....just like I could hit one at 70 on the interstate where 70 is 'legal'. Clearly, if it's an issue of safety, the only safe speed is zero. WHY go for half safety ?

Point is, lawmakers, and their sub-minions ( like the hwy dept ) make arbitrary and stupid decisions all the time...(and in the case of speed limits, often JUST for revenue enhancement)......and most folks simply ignore them.

It's very easy to sit in an office in the capital and cook up a fool law.....it's a whole nuther ball of wax to get it enforced. I mean think about it for a minute......WHO in their right mind is going to come to your door and ask to inventory your pantry ? Would you let them ? I'd put a shotgun in their face faster than they could open their mouth, and march them off my property......and that would probably be one of the more pleasant experiences they'd have in a day's 'work'. WHO would take their place at the end of the day when they resign ( or were buried ) ?


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> That is a shockingly kind statment. :cowboy:


I wasn't referring to anyone here....or the OP's mother ( God no!). I was referring to the government's prohibition of storing food! ( if there is one )


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Then Kirk, sorry I miss read the intent in the deleted post. 
I'm glad you clarified.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Becka said:


> I believe the state of Hawaii has a law that you can't have more than 2 weeks worth of food on hand. I don't know about any other states.


Hmm I wonder if that is a new law.
I know when I moved there in '86 there had been a recent TP scare - no sure what sparked it but geez everyone was hoarding TP. 
It was extremely funny to me a New Yorker that I had to carry TP in my beach bag.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I imagine if they ever do pass a law limited the amount of food one is able to store we will be the first ones in trouble!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

In times of war/stress there have been laws passed and arrests made etc..http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=940CEEDD1238EE32A25753C3A9639C946996D6CF 


There are 'executive orders' on the books that can be enacted that will allow the government to seize foods etc..
'They' encourage you to store food and water etc.. it is much easier for you to store it for them then for them to have to store it all.

By the way.. his stockpile of good is interesting.. not enough veg though.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonder how they figure amounts? per person or just an amount? Our 2 weeks of food would be alot more than most....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

They're not going to be able to enforce those laws.

Would you just let them drive away with your food or livestock knowing that your family will be starving in the next 6 weeks? Not while you're armed.

Given the choice of dying of starvation versus shooting government officials, I think they're going to find this a hard law to enforce.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm surprised he could fit that much food in his house. Nearly 3500 lbs of sugar in its various forms? Was he running a still?

Maybe they thought he was going to sell the wares for a major profit.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

chickenista said:


> By the way.. his stockpile of good is interesting.. not enough veg though.


30 pounds of gumdrops but only 20 pounds of chocolate? What were they thinking???


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

So the guy was either a good prepper, or he was planning on selling on the black market.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Laws limiting the amount of food you can store? Sure, I limit the amount of candy the kids can hide in their rooms, don't want ants. As for the .Gov... Not likely. In this area it'd be a rough days work trying to collect from folks. One likely to end in permanent vacation if you drove down the wrong 2 miles long driveway.

I think it would be awhile before they passed a law like that though. Here in Washington we have a law on the books (Because of Katrina horror stories) says the feds CAN NOT decide to disarm us in the event of an emergency.
I'd think they only way to enforece food storage laws would be to disarm people first.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Now...I'm sure it was probably just some low-level employee, but I always find it interesting when "Official" people visit our site. I've had several visits from NASA folks, and occasionally law enforcement organizations. But now the Arizona Supreme Court is looking for seed saving information 










I found this a bit humorous so figured I would share


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Well at least someone who works there has an interest in getting themselves prepared


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

So, uhhh, those folks who weigh over 500 lbs are now illegal because they store too much food and can live for more than two weeks without it?

Do a bit of research on rationing and the food issues of Germany and England during WWII. You may be surprised what governments can and will do, including kicking people off their own land if they don't provide the allotment of food crops they have been told to produce.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

hardworkingwoman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has ever heard that we are only allowed by law to only store 2 weeks worth of food. My mother in law told me back in the old days they would bury their food so the government wouldn't confiscate it. Was this only venison that they couldn't keep or everything?
> 
> Thanks!


There are no such laws. I am baffled by how people seem to believe whatever they are told, as long as it comes from some yahoo.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Becka said:


> I believe the state of Hawaii has a law that you can't have more than 2 weeks worth of food on hand. I don't know about any other states.


You really need to provide a link if you are going to spout what is, IMHO, total nonsense.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

mypatriotsupply, places like yours will be first on their list for your sales records and mailing lists.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Becka said:


> I believe the state of Hawaii has a law that you can't have more than 2 weeks worth of food on hand. I don't know about any other states.


I've never heard of that, but I haven't lived in Hawaii since the 70's.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

It's funny you mention that. My wife and I spoke about this a few years ago before we started. With the exception of someone using a stolen credit card (in which case we would get contacted by our merchant account provider) we decided that we would never comply with a demand to turn over our customer lists. Could they get it without our help? Yeah of course. But we decided we would never just "turn over" our lists. 

That said, they have much bigger and well put together lists than we have. Places like HT, even, are probably of interest. 

After its all said and done it comes down to manpower. Our military - and they are one of a kind best in the world - cannot effectively control (insert a name of any country we've tried to here). 

I think of a city the size and condition of Indianapolis 70 miles to my west and think the official resources allotted to my area will probably be focused there.

Of course no one knows what exactly will happen. All we can do is learn from history as well as keeping our eyes open to the things going on around us. 

As for me and my family, we make the choice to be as prepared as possible rather than not. But do I think I have as much to worry about as someone trapped in a concrete jungle of a million people? Nope. Sure don't.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

willbuck1 said:


> mypatriotsupply, places like yours will be first on their list for your sales records and mailing lists.


FLASH paper. 

Time tested.....bookie approved.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

mypatriotsupply said:


> It's funny you mention that. My wife and I spoke about this a few years ago before we started. With the exception of someone using a stolen credit card (in which case we would get contacted by our merchant account provider) we decided that we would never comply with a demand to turn over our customer lists. Could they get it without our help? Yeah of course. But we decided we would never just "turn over" our lists.
> 
> That said, they have much bigger and well put together lists than we have. Places like HT, even, are probably of interest.
> 
> ...


hey, Thanks, for this and for shipping my order quickly!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mypatriotsupply said:


> Now...I'm sure it was probably just some low-level employee, but I always find it interesting when "Official" people visit our site. I've had several visits from NASA folks, and occasionally law enforcement organizations. But now the Arizona Supreme Court is looking for seed saving information
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is funny.
I'd be surprised if there were not members that sign up with .gov email addresses from those alphabet agencies.

There was one undercover cop person that use to post here, neat guy - but then he got to go home, and as far as I know is not here.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

insocal said:


> You really need to provide a link if you are going to spout what is, IMHO, total nonsense.


Before you call this nonsense, here's a link http://standeyo.com/News_Files/Exec.Orders/EOs.html
go about 3/4 of the way down the page.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I had one employee of the State of California (un-named department) find us because he was just searching for heirloom seeds while he was at work. He immediately insisted that we switch to communicating via his personal yahoo account, saying he didn't want the people he worked for knowing he was into "all that preparedness stuff"


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Sarabeth said:


> Before you call this nonsense, here's a link http://standeyo.com/News_Files/Exec.Orders/EOs.html
> go about 3/4 of the way down the page.


I found that earlier today but when I tried to find the Hawaii example on the actual Hawaii website I was never able to locate it. Not saying it doesn't exist but I couldn't find it.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Ernie said:


> They're not going to be able to enforce those laws.
> 
> Would you just let them drive away with your food or livestock knowing that your family will be starving in the next 6 weeks? Not while you're armed.
> 
> Given the choice of dying of starvation versus shooting government officials, I think they're going to find this a hard law to enforce.


Apparently you missed the history lesson where Stalin did just this and starved to death so many innocent people in the Ukraine. http://www.ukemonde.com/news/rferl.html


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

NamasteMama said:


> Apparently you missed the history lesson where Stalin did just this and starved to death so many innocent people in the Ukraine. http://www.ukemonde.com/news/rferl.html


The people of the Ukraine were UNARMED because the progressives/socialist took away their firearms....


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

You know I think I'm going to have to start eating more...

That way they'll need liposuction to get my reserves ;-)


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I think most states operate under special legislation that's known as the Model State Emergency Health Powers Act. I know Ky does. It's special legislation that allows the state and federal level to operate during a state/national emergency. The legislation model came through as an after effect of 9/11 and the Patriot Acts and was presented to the states to rewrite and pass into law for each state. 

In some of the legislation, you might have to use some imagination to see what's intended, but in actual practice, I don't think there are going to be very many unanswered questions. I don't have any links handy to post about this, but it's easy enough to find with a google search by typing in Model State Emergency Health Powers Act + your state name. 

We are ruled by fear, and legislated or not, we assume that's the best way to continue life.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

NamasteMama said:


> Apparently you missed the history lesson where Stalin did just this and starved to death so many innocent people in the Ukraine. http://www.ukemonde.com/news/rferl.html


Seeing as how I've posted in this forum about the Ukraine famine, probably not.

They'll have to disarm us here first, which is exactly what they're trying to do.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If there was a newly minted law, banning food storage, reckon I'd just have to divest myself of excess food. Divest it out of sight of the food inspectors, anyhow. Brown Man Strategy...

To see my one of my storage areas, one has to crawl up over and through a hideous mess, with exposed screws, nails, chicken mess, and other effluvia. Was retrieving a rooster to deliver to a friend tomorrow, and sliced a new gash in my arm. Who in their right mind would have food behind such disgustingness?

Sure the nazis would have to have some rules/regs on how many meat animals we could have, or rather, how many we'd be expected to deliver to the leeches (in food taxes) regularly. And also how much food we could have for our (food) animals.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

zant said:


> The people of the Ukraine were UNARMED because the progressives/socialist took away their firearms....


Sounds like what is happening here. What about Hurricaine Katrina when peoples guns were taken? /Emergency happens, guns taken for safety, then the come around and take the food.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

NamasteMama said:


> Sounds like what is happening here. What about Hurricaine Katrina when peoples guns were taken? /Emergency happens, guns taken for safety, then the come around and take the food.


 Many states, including mine., have passed laws against just that. The people here (outside of Seattle maybe) saw what happened down there and said oh no, not in Washington.

Could be because we're a Ron Paul state though. Last election he won my county.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If wicked men make immoral laws, I am under no obligation to abide by them. I have a right, given by God, to keep the food that I grow or purchase. Nobody has a right to tell me how much of it I'm allowed to have. I don't care what laws they make. 

That doesn't mean they won't try to force the issue, but if they do, they are in the wrong, not I.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

mypatriotsupply said:


> I imagine if they ever do pass a law limited the amount of food one is able to store we will be the first ones in trouble!


Oh, come on, nobody here really stores food, its all theoretical, right? We all live day to day, maxing out our credit cards and look lovingly towards Washington to lead us, right?


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

We love Big Brother


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Too late. You're all already on the government list either as your own file or a footnote in my file.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> Oh, come on, nobody here really stores food, its all theoretical, right? We all live day to day, maxing out our credit cards and look lovingly towards Washington to lead us, right?


Didn't I read that everyone here lost all of their stored food in a tragic boating accident?


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "If wicked men make immoral laws, I am under no obligation to abide by them. I have a right, given by God"

Exactly. Rights given by God, not man, not the president, not the constitution, not the army, not the congressmen, not the governors, not the sheriff, etc etc etc.

'Effluvia". Maybe I should name our little homestead "Effluvia Acres" because of all the hot rod building projects sitting around, all the sundry equipment, lumber, spare parts, tires, etc. Sounds right perty...


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

insocal said:


> You really need to provide a link if you are going to spout what is, IMHO, total nonsense.


I'm sorry if I am misinformed. I was passing along information from my friend who is a native Hawaian. When the tsunami hit Japan and Hawaii was worried about the aftermath, she was concerned for her family because she said they could not have more than two weeks of food on hand as Hawaii is an island nation and it was considered hoarding.

Again, sorry if I'm wrong here.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Honduras Trish said:


> Didn't I read that everyone here lost all of their stored food in a tragic boating accident?


Yup, exactly. And for the record, all my guns were also lost in the same sad unfortunate accident........


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

boating accident?? Nope....I lost mine all to hungry hoards of teenagers...oh wait that is just my hoard of teenage boys! There is no food here! Nope! My teenagers made sure of that!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

mypatriotsupply said:


> That said, they have much bigger and well put together lists than we have. Places like HT, even, are probably of interest.


If HT is a place of interest the watchers are a sorry lot indeed. We're not that edgy... Even the most controversial among us is pretty tame unless something unconstitutional happens on their property. I consider that a law abiding citizen, no?

Much bigger and better fish to fry.

If the dept. of homeland insecurity is eyeballing any of us we better prep harder because they are wasting their time and letting the real trouble makers run circles around them elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

As Cyngbaeld notes there are no such laws presently extant in the United States. The executive order in Hawaii dates back to the Second World War and is not in force now. Nor any of the other such laws, orders, or decrees that have been used here in the States since the revolution. You can store as much food as you care to store. Providing your bought it *before* the emergency or crisis occurs. Doing so afterwards is hoarding and is sometimes prosecuted.

Which is not to say the government on some level from the federal down to the municipal cannot make such laws or regulations on the spot. That has happened too.

Your best defense against such things is this: A closed mouth gathers no government busybodies.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Too late. You're all already on the government list either as your own file or a footnote in my file.


 Have you ever done a FOIA for your info? You should see what the DHS and FBI have on you.
If you see anything blacked out you know they are investigating you now.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> If HT is a place of interest the watchers are a sorry lot indeed. We're not that edgy... Even the most controversial among us is pretty tame unless something unconstitutional happens on their property. I consider that a law abiding citizen, no?
> 
> Much bigger and better fish to fry.
> 
> If the dept. of homeland insecurity is eyeballing any of us we better prep harder because they are wasting their time and letting the real trouble makers run circles around them elsewhere.


 We need to get you a position in DHS, would be nice to know there is at least one sane person there.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Did not see the second page, better comments here than what I wrote.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> We need to get you a position in DHS, would be nice to know there is at least one sane person there.


I've never been accused of sanity before, strange... :nanner::shrug:


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Too late. You're all already on the government list either as your own file or a footnote in my file.


Emperor Ernie and his minions.  LOL!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Found a different source for it - http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/histatutes/1/10/128/128-9
*
Haw. Rev. Stat. Â§ 128-9 : Hawaii Statutes - Section 128-9: Emergency functions.*



> The governor shall have the following further emergency functions and powers, irrespective of the existence of a civil defense emergency period:
> 
> (1) Prevention of hoarding, waste, etc. To the extent necessary to prevent hoarding, waste, or destruction of materials, supplies, commodities, accommodations, facilities, and services, to effectuate equitable distribution thereof, or to establish priorities therein as the public welfare may require, to investigate, and any other law to the contrary notwithstanding, to regulate or prohibit, by means of licensing, rationing, or otherwise, the storage, transportation, use, possession, maintenance, furnishing, sale, or distribution thereof, and any business or any transaction related thereto.


Still looking for the committee notes that allegedly say ONE weeks worth of food.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

olivehill said:


> Emperor Ernie and his minions.  LOL!


Send photo along with application.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I'd try to deny it but I think my signature leaves no doubt about how much tin foil I own lol. For the record, I have seen almost all the X-Files because DH is a conspiracy theorist far beyond my own beliefs. If I have to watch another documentary on the Illuminati I'm going to have to put a moratorium on it just like I have on Neil Young and Zepplin!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Are these Ernie's minions???










Ernie, do you prefer candid photo's, such as those secretly taken at protests by the "Man"??










Or for them to prove their "street cred", a 'Mug Shot'?










If the Government gets to be that extreme as to limiting one's food storage, maybe then we will all be 'dead meat'?










Better watch out for those 'cakes of mass destruction'!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

"I have neutralized the threat"
LOVE IT !!!!!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

chickenista said:


> In times of war/stress there have been laws passed and arrests made etc..http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=940CEEDD1238EE32A25753C3A9639C946996D6CF
> 
> 
> There are 'executive orders' on the books that can be enacted that will allow the government to seize foods etc..
> ...


Woodrow Wilson was president then.

That guy was as close to totally wicked as we have ever had in the White House.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Minions ... attack!


----------



## stormaq (Oct 26, 2008)

During WWII my parents had a neighbor, who had dug a secret cellar under the house. These folks had little garden patches scattered about in the woods. The woman would "can" the produce & store it in the secret cellar. When I questioned my parents as to why someone would do that, the reply was, the Government would take the food & not let them have any more ration stamps.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Minions ... attack!


That's not an idle threat, Ernie....since we'll all be eating a LOT of beans


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

LOL Ernie, you "crack" me up!


----------

